
Chicago Seized and Sold 50,000 Cars Over Tickets Since 2011, Owners Keep Debt - SQL2219
https://www.wbez.org/shows/wbez-news/chicago-seizes-and-sells-cars-over-tickets-sticking-drivers-with-debt/1d73d0c1-0ed2-4939-a5b2-1431c4cbf1dd
======
SQL2219
There is a business opportunity somewhere in here.

